# General beekeeping > Everything and anything >  Bees can be trained to detect cancer?

## Bridget

http://www.dezeen.com/2013/11/20/hon...susana-soares/


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## The Drone Ranger

In some of my old books they describe how they got bees to pollinate apple trees
Apple blossom has nectar but the sugar content is lower than other forage available at the same time
So what they would do is soak some apple blossom in syrup a bit less than 1:1
Then close the hive entrance for a day at the same time putting a pint of the syrup on the hive
The next day the hive entrance opened the bees would seek out the apple blossom
Once they found a higher yielding source they would switch back to that, but the pollination rate would have been improved  
Not sure how effective it was

----------

